# Do you have a "breed"



## Moobli (7 February 2017)

German shepherd owners, in general, are a very passionate lot when it comes to this breed and own the breed for life.  

My breed is the German shepherd and I cannot imagine a time when I won't share my life with at least one.  I have also owned (and love) border collies, but they are not "my breed".  I currently have two shepherds with another planned for the end of the year.  I also own an elderly retired sheepdog (border collie) but I am not sure I will have another once he has gone.  Whether that is due to the simple fact my OH will always own collies so I can get a fix from them or not, I am not sure.

I am curious to know whether others are fanatical about a single breed or whether they have owned a mix of breeds and enjoy the diversity of owning several different types/breeds.

I could possibly be tempted by a Malinois or Dutch Herder, but that would be alongside a GSD and not instead of.


----------



## peanut (7 February 2017)

I'm a terrier person, probably as I was brought up with them.  I just love their bright eyes, perky little faces and attitude that they can take on the world .


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 February 2017)

no, I've had all sorts.


----------



## Tyssandi (7 February 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			German shepherd owners, in general, are a very passionate lot when it comes to this breed and own the breed for life.  

My breed is the German shepherd and I cannot imagine a time when I won't share my life with at least one.  I have also owned (and love) border collies, but they are not "my breed".  I currently have two shepherds with another planned for the end of the year.  I also own an elderly retired sheepdog (border collie) but I am not sure I will have another once he has gone.  Whether that is due to the simple fact my OH will always own collies so I can get a fix from them or not, I am not sure.

I am curious to know whether others are fanatical about a single breed or whether they have owned a mix of breeds and enjoy the diversity of owning several different types/breeds.

I could possibly be tempted by a Malinois or Dutch Herder, but that would be alongside a GSD and not instead of.
		
Click to expand...

Not really a dog person 

 but we had 2 GSD crosses  now stupidly we bought a NID  (big mistake)  not again

 I also like lassie dogs and Irish Wolfhounds

Should have stuck to the original plan and wait for a GSD


----------



## Sprout (7 February 2017)

I have had Border Collies, Dobermans, a Retriever, a rescue mix .....
I have a 10 year old Border Collie who has been THE best dog ever, but I now also have a 12 week old Great Swiss Mountain dog, and I already think this is going to be my special breed!


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 February 2017)

I've never met a dog apart from a GSD that made me think 'I really want one of those'. 

I have admiration for Afghans, English Bull Terriers and a couple of pther breeds but never wanted to own one. Although I may have a Dachshund when I am old and decrepit.

I've only owned one non GSD, was a lab x JRT x foxhound mix and I didn't gel with her at all.


----------



## Leo Walker (7 February 2017)

Whippets and sporty little whippety type lurchers. I've had all sorts and grew up with Irish Setters and springers but now I've had a whippet I wont ever be without one


----------



## TGM (7 February 2017)

Over the years, I've shared my home with a Westie, Golden Retriever, Bichon Frise, GSDxRottweiler, GSDxCollie, Weimaraner (never again!), Springer Spaniel and a collie x lurcher, but now I have my whippet I'm a total convert to the breed!  Would definitely have another one!


----------



## {97702} (7 February 2017)

I had a cavalier when I was a kid - only because my mum bred them, would never have another!  

Then as soon as I was allowed a proper dog (at 17 years old, so a looong time ago  ) I had 2 whippets....when they became elderly 15 years later I got a lurcher.... then my first rescue greyhound in 2002 ensured that I would never have another breed  

I adore EBTs and have been very tempted at times, but greyhounds are the ultimate dog for me and I can't understand why anyone would want any other breed   

I know you will all be surprised about that.......


----------



## Karran (7 February 2017)

I grew up with labradors and my grandparents who I was very close to took in retired police dogs, so there was a constant stream of GSD's passing through my life (and one dobie unceremoniously kicked out the force after failing spectacularly in his tests), so I always thought that I'd end up with either a lab or GSD and couldn't imagine getting another breed.
However I'm totally taken in by Mrs Spaniel and her various dramatics and obvious joy for life, so def thinking about another WCS when time is right.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 February 2017)

I grew up with mutts and then as a teenager we had GSDs-nothing could persuade me to have one (sorry GSD fans) even though I accept that my parents GSDs were not trained at all. I've had BCs and BC crosses (with beardie) and wouldn't go there again either. Loved my terrier mix rescues and my irish setters but decided against more of those.Love my working goldie, would definitely have another but the next dog will be something different.


----------



## Chiffy (7 February 2017)

My dogs of a lifetime are Flatcoated retrievers. I have had them for more than 30 years now.
I started married life with a whippet, bred a litter so had two for a while. We graduated to lurcher S in the days when they were proper working/sighthounds and not just anything with a bit of running dog in them. We bred a litter of those and kept one. They were great dogs but in the end I wanted a dog to train for obedience competitions.
 Thought I wanted a Goldie until I found flatcoats. I just adore everything about them. They are willing, intelligent, friendly and fun.
I do have a lurcher about too and often a rescue mongrel or as at the moment an obese Goldie!
I am just beginning to worry that I may be getting a bit old for another flatcoat puppy in the future and am considering a Smooth Collie who doesn't require quite so much exercise.
Time will tell!


----------



## Laura2408 (7 February 2017)

I am 100% a GSD owner and have had several fantastic dogs in the past. I love the breed and can't imagine owning anything else however the current one is really really hard work and has made me wonder if I should go for something easier next time as I'm scared of getting another 'bad' one! 

I bet when the time comes though I will still go back to what I know. I would love to find a breed that is basically a GSD but more chilled out (and maybe a bit bigger as I do love the giants!)


----------



## satinbaze (7 February 2017)

Had mini poodle as s child that we inherited when my grandmother died. He never really bonded with anyone as he was so much granny's dog. Looking back I feel so sorry for him being launched into a family with young children. Later we had cavaliers which I still adore. However when j was able to have a dog of my own there was only ever one choice. A flatcoated retriever. 23 years later and 4 FCRs I am still smitten by the breed and cannot imagine a time without them. They are fun, willing, active, trainable, bright, friendly, beautiful to look at and in short practically perfect in every way.


----------



## Chiffy (7 February 2017)

Absolutely satinbaze, the best!!


----------



## Widgeon (7 February 2017)

Chiffy, have you found cancer to be a problem in flatcoats? I'm just curious as they are gorgeous dogs but I've always been led to believe that they are far more disposed to cancer than Goldens - would you say that's true or is it being successfully bred out?


----------



## madlady (7 February 2017)

I have always loved collies, we had a rough collie when I was a child and I now have a border - OK she's a bit asbo as she is trial trained so not very sociable but she is getting better.  She is so very very intelligent though and I love her to bits.  I don't know if I'd have another though - at least not until I retire anyway.

I've always liked JRT's and I think I would have one for a next dog - either that or a rescue.


----------



## Snuffles (7 February 2017)

Gordon Setters, had 4, would have another if I could, but hard to come by, Also of course Clumbers.
At present have collie x corgi which was my late husbands choice after letting me have my setters. He is a little star but not a dog I would ever have personally chosen !


----------



## paddy555 (7 February 2017)

GSDs. Had 3 then moved onto BC's. however the next will be a GSD. The only other breed I love are black Newfies. Jumping into a flooded quarry and having a newfie swim in to rescue me would be  my idea of heaven. Unfortunately not OH's who has promised a divorce if a Newfie arrives!


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 February 2017)

deerhounds are my favourite breed but i have only owned one and she was very special....i havent had another because i am in a very small  cottage and they dont have a long lifespan.    my last few lurchers were whippet crosses as i love long dogs...i still have my 3/4 border collie and although she is great and much easier and more obedient than my last lurcher i have been window shopping for another smallish lurcher and feel that i may weaken when the summer is here even though i know i shouildnt...


----------



## Snuffles (7 February 2017)

Someone mentioned a poodle, was wondering recently that so many crosses now with poodles, labradoodles, etc but I cant actually remember the last time I saw a poodle !


----------



## Blanche (7 February 2017)

Lévrier;13481118 said:
			
		


			I had a cavalier when I was a kid - only because my mum bred them, would never have another!  

Then as soon as I was allowed a proper dog (at 17 years old, so a looong time ago  ) I had 2 whippets....when they became elderly 15 years later I got a lurcher.... then my first rescue greyhound in 2002 ensured that I would never have another breed  

I adore EBTs and have been very tempted at times, but greyhounds are the ultimate dog for me and I can't understand why anyone would want any other breed   

I know you will all be surprised about that.......
		
Click to expand...

   You shock me to my very core!

   I have had mainly collies and latterly Dalmatians and would have either of these breeds. There are some breeds I would never have but some I have a soft spot for so may be tempted by sometime. My sister has an EBT who adores me( much to her chagrin) and I find myself daydreaming about getting one but I may break his heart and that wouldn't do lol!


----------



## planete (7 February 2017)

I have had GSDs, various terrier mixes, a border collie, a deerhound x and various saluki crosses.  Basically I like the mindset of dogs bred to work.  I found the GSDs easiest to train and the most challenging dogs have been the saluki crosses but I like their independence.  I am fond of the terriers but am still slightly baffled by how bright and trainable they can be during training sessions only to forget everything in everyday life! My favourite?  The border collie though I would not have one now as I could no longer give one the stimulation they need. I find their intelligence totally awesome.


----------



## seaofdreams (7 February 2017)

I grew up in our house with Bearded collies, my Grandparents always had cockers, we then had two JRs after my riding instructors dog had a litter of pups when we were kids. 
I always wanted a greyhound, for as long as I can remember, not sure why, I just loved them. 
When I got my first dog in 2010 I got a working cocker, he is fab and truly my best mate, I think I will always have spaniels but I still wanted to take on a retired greyhound, finally this time last year I was in the position to do so and she is just lovely and couldn't imagine life without her, so I think I will always be a spaniel/hound person.


----------



## blackcob (7 February 2017)

I got into sibes without a clue what I was letting myself in for and it should never have worked out - but it did, somehow, and now I can't imagine having anything else.

My mum has a cocker spaniel that I care for often and I love him to bits but I wouldn't choose to have one. His unquestioning loyalty and biddability feels alien after the sibes.  The same would apply to labradors, border collies etc. Thinking about it I grew up with JRTs so am used to stubborn, high prey drive dogs. 

Although there will always be another sibe in the pipeline there's a limit to how many large dogs I can cram into one house and so I'm also considering a schipperke as a small agility dog. Time will tell if it turns out to be the portable mini black sibe I'm after.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 February 2017)

Snuffles said:



			Gordon Setters, had 4, would have another if I could, but hard to come by,
		
Click to expand...

you need a trip up here, tons of setters-especially Gordons!


----------



## Chiffy (7 February 2017)

Replying to Widgeon about cancer in Flatcoats.

I lost my very first flatcoat to bone cancer at the age of 8. Since then all have lived till at least 12. I was requested to send my X-rays to the FRS Health investigation which I believe is still working on Cancer in flatcoats.
I don't believe it's especially worse in the breed than others. On a Facebook group I belong to there are as many living into ripe old age if not more than the sad stories of ones that are lost when younger.


----------



## pippixox (7 February 2017)

I'm only on my second dog- my first was my darling GSD rescue. He had his issues (reactive with most dogs) but he loved people and was great company. He was pretty hyper and dumb at times, but wouldn't of changed him. 

We did contact rescues with the view of getting another GSD as we love the breed- we like bigger athletic dogs and a know numerous lovely shepherds. Although all unique. I had not really considered border collies as just known friends agility collies, who were raised with her small child, but always seemed manic and not overly people friendly. But we were asked about taking our new dog sky, a 2yo border collie, as she was raised with small children (we have a 5 month old baby) and we could meet her needs for exercise (poor thing has hardly been out her house in 2 years)
It is still early days- but she is a sweetheart and trying very hard- got a bright brain and despite 2 years of no training in sure she will pick up fast. 

In a way we are people who want an active, friendly rescue, so if they meet our criteria I would consider another breed in the future. But I still can't help spot GSDs in the distance and long for one (although that may be that I long for my boy back, taken too young)


----------



## bobble (7 February 2017)

No, most of mine have been crossbreeds. Dalmatian x, lovely dog very willful from the farm i had my pony at. GSD rescue very neurotic, although i do like them I wouldn't have another. Lurcher rescue, staffie rescue and Staffie x rescue. i shall probably have another when i have reduced my numbers. Currently got four. Will go for another rescue.


----------



## fankino04 (7 February 2017)

I'm definitely a Malamute person but am happy with any big dog breed to be fair


----------



## Cahill (7 February 2017)

i love rotties and sbt`s.
my rottie is the 2nd one i have had,i have never met a bad one.
family had a sbt many years ago before they were `fashionable`. proper characters.

i also like gsd`s and goldies .


----------



## pinball (7 February 2017)

i grew up with Old English Sheepdogs but definitely gsd is my favourite dog as 3 previous to this one.


----------



## Clodagh (7 February 2017)

Theres not many dogs I really don't like but I would never own a boxer. Or a mastiff. Or any bull breeds, except EBTs that I love.
Have had many mongrels over the years, and terriers, I love my lurcher but now I want a dog I can work with so it is labradors. I love picking up, I love they want to please, after years of dogs that only wanted to please themselves it is nice to be a partnership rather than a provider.
GSDs scare me, those fixed eyes just saying 'Come on, try it' is too much for me. Love dobes though.


----------



## Widgeon (7 February 2017)

Nice to hear that cancer in flatcoats seems to be less common now - personally if I could have anything it would probably be a Golden retriever - they're so impractical in so many ways but one look from those eyes and you forget all that!


----------



## Moobli (7 February 2017)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  I am really enjoying reading about everyone's preferences.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 February 2017)

Widgeon said:



			Nice to hear that cancer in flatcoats seems to be less common now - personally if I could have anything it would probably be a Golden retriever - they're so impractical in so many ways but one look from those eyes and you forget all that!
		
Click to expand...

how are they impractical? mine seems up for anything!


----------



## Clodagh (7 February 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			how are they impractical? mine seems up for anything!
		
Click to expand...

But at the end of a days shooting look at the state of the goldie compared to the lab!!


----------



## Enfys (7 February 2017)

GSDs for the last 10 years. Mine are guard dogs, and live outside (in a veritable palace btw) 

Because of allergies we have no inside pets, I miss my greyhounds, I had them for years in the UK, but cannot have them here, just not practical.


----------



## SpringArising (7 February 2017)

Staffies. I also like EBTs, show type Cockers, Great Danes and Greyhounds. I would also have a GSP. 

I dislike anything wire-haired, small or fluffy!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 February 2017)

Clodagh said:



			But at the end of a days shooting look at the state of the goldie compared to the lab!!
		
Click to expand...

yeah, sorry-shooting never really crosses my mind 

aquasorb towels, thats what you need!


----------



## cbmcts (7 February 2017)

Rottweiler dogs and terrier bitches are my choices  I'll never have another male terrier, the attitude!!!

Current dog is a RottxGreat Dane - GD head and size and rott body and colouring. I've only had him a few months and once he's settled properly I'll be on the look out for a friend for him, probably a middle aged JRT bitch. I was very tempted by a 10 month old rottie bitch that came into rescue locally but as she needs so much work (5 homes already, poor girl)and he's still a work in progress it just wasn't the right time. Plus OH may grumble quietly about another small dog but it's very likely he'll be revolting loudly about a rottie - I haven't informed him that a second dog is coming to live here yet...


----------



## Starzaan (7 February 2017)

Great Danes are my breed - I don't think I could ever be without one. They're a massive pain in the arse, are so stubborn and wayward for the first eighteen months that you would gladly throttle them half the time, but they are also the funniest, gentlest, and most loving dogs on the planet. 

I challenge anyone who is feeling down to spend ten minutes with a Dane and not end up laughing like a drain. 

They also have the SOFTEST NOSES IN THE WORLD. 

I also ADORE Bavarian Mountainhounds, and my next dog will definitely be one. 

I grew up with Danes, Bouviers, a Cocker Spaniel, and a Bichon Frise, and would have them all again. The best dog I've ever had is my current old man - a Dane x Doberman who is currently being my footrest and snoring like a lawnmower. 

I think all dogs are wonderful, but Danes are the ones who have my heart.


----------



## npage123 (7 February 2017)

I've grown up with Staffies, used to have one, have one now, and will always have one!  I do ensure that they have good breeding though.  My current Staffie's dog is the famous Valglo Cassanova at Crossguns.  Not that I want to do showing - it's all about getting one with the right temperament.  And he's such a softy and very in tune with my emotional state.  Always there to enjoy a silly joke and always there to come for a cuddle and a few sloppy licks if I'm sad. 
I then decided to also buy a small fluffy breed.  I've had the sweetest and prettiest Maltese Poodle as a young child, but thought it best to go for one that's a bit more sturdy in case there's any rough pay with the Staffie.  So I got an adorible little Shih Tzu (mainly as company for the Staffie).  She's the perfect friend for him.  He's so gentle with her, but she's a little madam and he hardly needs to move, note even energetically, and she'll tell him off for being 'unbalanced'.  He just ignores her or share a sneaky smile with me at the girl's bitchiness.

PS.  Being the owners of a business have one major peak - you can take doggies in to work!  So much more fun with them being there, plus most patients greatly appreciate the distraction of having cuddles with dogs before they're being seen by the dentist.  (Just to reassure you, obviously exemplary enivormental cleaning are maintained at the practice and the doggies are only brought down to the waiting room at the request of a patient.)


----------



## blackcob (7 February 2017)

Starzaan said:



			They also have the SOFTEST NOSES IN THE WORLD.
		
Click to expand...

I have a challenger for that claim - one of my favourite client dogs is a deerhound whose nose is like a giant piece of butter-soft leather. Beautiful, gentle creature he is, who gracefully tolerates me squidging his nose across the desk.  

Similarly I met a lot of Irish wolfhounds growing up (mascots, squaddie brat) and do love this type of dog but wouldn't own one for size and longevity reasons.


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 February 2017)

I did a bit of work with a successful Deerhound breeder and they were so lovely and gentle. One jumped up and put his paws on my shoulders, he was taller than me but I could hardly feel his weight. Not like mine, who treats me like a Weeble...


----------



## 3Beasties (7 February 2017)

Working cocker Spaniels. I've only had two (one of which I lost at 4 months old so that may not count) but I absolutely adore the breed. They're not a breed I really noticed before but after researching breeds for my 'next dog' I realised they were just what I was looking for and I certainly haven't been disappointed. Easy to train, active, loving, a bit bonkers and always happy!! I can see that they wouldn't be for everyone as they do need to be kept busy but for the right home they are a fabulous dog.


----------



## ihatework (7 February 2017)

No I don't have a breed. I can generally appreciate good examples of most breeds, only types I couldn't ever see myself with would be the squashed face, droopy Jowl types.

I currently have a working black lab and a Manchester terrier.
There are a number of breeds I'd like to have at some stage, duck toller, working cocker, whippet and when I have time maybe a collie for agility.


----------



## maisie06 (7 February 2017)

I am a total converty to Working Cocker Spaniels! I have had various crossbred dogs and terriers, but my WCS is just the best dog ever, Love him to bits and want more!! I would love a flocka cockers!!!


----------



## 3Beasties (7 February 2017)

maisie06 said:



			I am a total converty to Working Cocker Spaniels! I have had various crossbred dogs and terriers, but my WCS is just the best dog ever, Love him to bits and want more!! I would love a flocka cockers!!!
		
Click to expand...


Me too!! I want one of every colour :biggrin3:


----------



## {97702} (7 February 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			I did a bit of work with a successful Deerhound breeder and they were so lovely and gentle. One jumped up and put his paws on my shoulders, he was taller than me but I could hardly feel his weight. Not like mine, who treats me like a Weeble...
		
Click to expand...

I love deerhounds - the ultimate in grace and poise . But as others have said, the short life span really puts me off (and of course there are so many deserving greyhounds looking for homes....!!)


----------



## Llanali (7 February 2017)

planete said:



			the most challenging dogs have been the saluki crosses but I like their independence.
		
Click to expand...

Now that comes as no shock at all! 

Salukis are my breed: I have had them most of my life, i show them, I breed them, I lure course them, I study heritage and genetics, I foster for our breed welfare and I support our club health programmes. I will judge them in the future too.


----------



## druid (7 February 2017)

Proer working Springers, wouldn't be without a decent trialling bred one now - currently have onky two as i lost my old dog but I hsve another pup on the way.

Not a fan of cockers, their hunting style irritates me!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 February 2017)

For me it's Labradors .
I grew up with one as my baby sitter,
I had them as my partners in crime when I was a child .
One came with me as I left home and made the journey into adulthood .
One came on my honeymoon and one lay with me for months as I recovered from serious injury .
I have three with me as I type this .
They are not exotic but I adore them .


----------



## HanniRT (7 February 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			yeah, sorry-shooting never really crosses my mind 

aquasorb towels, thats what you need!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know about these miracle towels until now...will be bought for a friend who has one that comes in muddy to the pub (dog and owner).

Most of my family grew up with labs and they are still my breed preference. I had a Border Collie from 11-17 years of age that was 'my' working dog on the farm (that's going back along time)! Still have labs now, but have a soft spot for Saints, Newfies, Greater Swiss, Burmese and because I saw one recently, Leonberger. Quite fond of GSD's too. 

Not a fan of small designer 'handbag' dogs on any level. At all...ever.


----------



## Annette4 (8 February 2017)

I would have a house full of corgi's if I could cope with the hair.....when I loose Jack it will probably be a little while before I get another but mostly because I would like a hoover to last more then 12 months  

I do love whippets, so in an ideal world I'd have 2 whippets and a corgi


----------



## Fidgety (8 February 2017)

Had a couple of rescue lab x collies over the last 25+ years but I lost my heart to a Patterdale Terrier 14 years ago.  She's sadly gone now, but she's left me with a love of the terrier brain. I have a Parson's type now, but I do so miss the fiestiness and total loyalty of a Patty .


----------



## yhanni (8 February 2017)

My parents used to puppy walk for the Guide Dogs so we had a succession of Labs, Goldies, GSDs and notably a border collie that GDBA trialled, unsuccessfully! When I left home I had Weimaraners then Deerhounds, then Patterdales and Rotties and now I have a middleaged Rottie dog and a rehomed EBT who is very funny and loving but a monster with other dogs, including the Rottie who isn't allowed off his bed unless she lets him! I love EBTs but I couldn't cope with one when I'm more infirm as she crashes into me with monotonous regularity and doesn't even notice . . . . or pretends she doesn't!!


----------



## RunToEarth (9 February 2017)

I think, so long as it is a working breed, I'm still fairly open minded. I'd still love a Vizsla and an Irish Setter but my OH is very firmly a Golden Retriever fan. I'm a complete convert now we have one, and I would absolutely have another, but I wouldn't commit myself to just the one breed. 

Having grown up around working ESS, I have had my eyes opened by how trainable retrievers are, in comparison to spaniels - anything for an easy life!


----------



## Kaylum (9 February 2017)

Scottie and Westies. Have just rehomed a Cairn x Scottie from a rescue centre who has issues mainly food agression but we are working to help her with those. Never had a Cairn so I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Widgeon (9 February 2017)

They're just rather large and hairy - my quest to persuade husband that we need one has failed on the grounds that it wouldn't fit in the tent when camping! But I agree, it's the "up for anything" attitude that I like. The only real downside (in my view) is the constant need to scoff everything and anything they can - my friends' retriever, who I used to walk every week for years, once found an entire tinfoil wrapped ginger cake in the middle of the road. She'd wrenched my arms out of the sockets, towed me over there, unwrapped it (at least she did that) and inhaled the lot before I knew what was going on. I say ginger cake, but that was only based on an inspection of the crumbs afterwards.


----------



## Widgeon (9 February 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			how are they impractical? mine seems up for anything!
		
Click to expand...

They're just rather large and hairy - my quest to persuade husband that we need one has failed on the grounds that it wouldn't fit in the tent when camping! But I agree, it's the "up for anything" attitude that I like. The only real downside (in my view) is the constant need to scoff everything and anything they can - my friends' retriever, who I used to walk every week for years, once found an entire tinfoil wrapped ginger cake in the middle of the road. She'd wrenched my arms out of the sockets, towed me over there, unwrapped it (at least she did that) and inhaled the lot before I knew what was going on. I say ginger cake, but that was only based on an inspection of the crumbs afterwards.


----------



## Spirit666 (9 February 2017)

German Shepherd's and Rough Collie's for me.
Had my Collie for 14 years and we were all devastated when he died.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 February 2017)

ha, well I like a hairy mutt personally  (he's not quite as hairy as the setters and the bearded collie) but he is 30kg at nearly 9 months old. We are going camping with him and a.n.other (wont be a GR though) this summer. He's food oriented but not a thief-he did once eat (or try to before I fished it out) a rotten dead rat crawling with beatles which made me gag a bit. He's very good with his 'leave' command! 

He's hardy, I dont have to bother with a coat for him. I dont have to see his shivering and looking miserable in a bit of wind like a couple of short coated dogs I've had (where I live is very windy most of the time). Seems to cope with any sort of terrain/adventure, is always cheerful and happy to be with you without being clingy or sulky if not (setters can sulk like no other), easily pleased and not neurotic in any way. The only reason next dog wont be another is because there's one other breed I've always wanted and one has come up. But in a few years time I will put the idea in OH's head about another working GR


----------



## Girlracer (9 February 2017)

I grew up with a border collie and a Dachshund, I now have one of each! I am definitely a collie person though.


----------



## RunToEarth (9 February 2017)

Widgeon said:



			They're just rather large and hairy - my quest to persuade husband that we need one has failed on the grounds that it wouldn't fit in the tent when camping!
		
Click to expand...

Never! GRs make the perfect camping buddies! 






Mine isn't food orientated. After a day's shooting she is absolutely filthy but we have a thermatex dog bag - god send.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (9 February 2017)

I'm a Beagle person.  Wanted one ever since I was a child and my parents took me hunting with a pack of Beagles on New Year's Eve locally.  We now have five.

Wasn't allowed one at home with my parents on the farm as we had working sheepdogs and puppy walked Welsh Foxhounds for our local hunt.  My OH saw a dog calendar on my wall when he stayed at my house for the first time about 6 years ago and asked what the dog for January was - it was a Beagle.  Two weeks later he'd rehomed his first one.  He then went on to rehome another one about 12 months later.  I bought my first one about 6 months after moving in with him as an 8 week old pup.  Our fourth is a pup we kept off a litter we bred; the fifth is a pup we bred a couple of years ago which we've rehomed due to the owner's change in circumstances.

We have a Weimaraner who my OH dotes on as she was his first dog after he was attacked by an Akita so if anything he is probably a Weim person more than a Beagle person but for me it will always be Beagles.  They have the same wicked love of life attitude that I do!


----------



## Karran (9 February 2017)

3Beasties said:



			Easy to train, active, loving, a bit bonkers and always happy!!
		
Click to expand...


Perfect description of Mrs Spaniel, although I do need to add clumsy oaf to that list!


----------



## {97702} (9 February 2017)

yhanni said:



			My parents used to puppy walk for the Guide Dogs so we had a succession of Labs, Goldies, GSDs and notably a border collie that GDBA trialled, unsuccessfully! When I left home I had Weimaraners then Deerhounds, then Patterdales and Rotties and now I have a middleaged Rottie dog and a rehomed EBT who is very funny and loving but a monster with other dogs, including the Rottie who isn't allowed off his bed unless she lets him! I love EBTs but I couldn't cope with one when I'm more infirm as she crashes into me with monotonous regularity and doesn't even notice . . . . or pretends she doesn't!!
		
Click to expand...

LOL that sounds like my 36kg greyhound dog - 'oh, I am standing on your foot?  I hadn't noticed...'


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 February 2017)

I think the OH will always want springers, me too probably. It was originally going to a springer and a Keeshond, childhood dogs respectively, but the latter wasn't practical for the yard! 

Dream dogs include salukis, elkhound, standard poodle. I'd also love an English setter, maybe a munsterlander.


----------



## monsterwillow (9 February 2017)

English setters for me. I've owned a variety of breeds over the years bearded collie, golden retriever, a few staffs. Wouldn't have a bearded again, he was a massive nightmare haha. 

When my goldie was pts aged 16 I said I wasn't having another but I kept thinking of the English we had when we were kids. Phoned and spoke to a few breeders about pups but would have had to travel too far. Ended up finding an old advert for a 4 year old dog 10 minutes from home! 
They aren't the easiest dogs to train but they are so gentle and loyal. Love them!


----------



## Clodagh (9 February 2017)

monsterwillow said:



			English setters for me. I've owned a variety of breeds over the years bearded collie, golden retriever, a few staffs. Wouldn't have a bearded again, he was a massive nightmare haha. 

When my goldie was pts aged 16 I said I wasn't having another but I kept thinking of the English we had when we were kids. Phoned and spoke to a few breeders about pups but would have had to travel too far. Ended up finding an old advert for a 4 year old dog 10 minutes from home! 
They aren't the easiest dogs to train but they are so gentle and loyal. Love them!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, my mum always had English setters. I would love one, but it would have to retrieve, one day.


----------



## Molly'sMama (10 February 2017)

Jack russells and Goldens. So so different but I couldn't be without the spark and entirely unique personality of a feisty little JRT - yet the way my golden looks at me makes my heart melt. So daft- nearly 3 but is just a massive puppy- but up for everything and the gentlest dog I've met. <3


----------



## Snuffles (10 February 2017)

Do you think older ladies should stick to small dogs?  Most my age , nearly 70 (god its a shock seeing that written down )seem to have westies or **** zhu types or pugs.  I am a lover of large dogs but do wonder if its more practical to have a littlie next. At least you dont have to break your back heaving them into the car !

ETA Ive been edited!


----------



## {97702} (10 February 2017)

Snuffles said:



			Do you think older ladies should stick to small dogs?  Most my age , nearly 70 (god its a shock seeing that written down )seem to have westies or **** zhu types or pugs.  I am a lover of large dogs but do wonder if its more practical to have a littlie next. At least you dont have to break your back heaving them into the car !

ETA Ive been edited!
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit I adore my greyhounds but I reckon I am going to swap back to whippets when I get to around 70 years old, simply because of the maneuverability factor   Having said that, it depends on how active and agile you are so maybe I will still be running around after greyhounds when I am 90 (like my eldest greyhound)


----------



## Chiffy (11 February 2017)

Oh no Snuffles! I am that age though I don't admit it! I have two Flatcoated retrievers and a Goldie. I walk at least 6 or 7 miles a day with them( well not the rescue fat Goldie). They keep me fit since I stopped riding. I don't lift them into the car, they jump in and have a ramp when they can't jump.


----------



## Bosworth (11 February 2017)

I never had dogs as a child, but I wanted a bedlington lurcher when I was in a position to have my own. And I got a mongrel/lurchery thing, Bosworth, I suspect he had bedlington in him, but I adored him for what he was. I then had a first cross bedlington whippet, and when bosworth died I got a purebred bedlington and thats it........ I have to have a bedlington. Such a character, so intelligent, a fantastic friend, the level of naughtiness thats just endearing, and no destruction. I also have a whippet, and I think i must be drawn to the elegance of their shape and their loving nature. As a pair the bedlington and the whippet work so so well together on all fronts. So I see my life as being a mix of bedlingtons and whippets, one of each is perfect


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 February 2017)

Bosworth said:



			I never had dogs as a child, but I wanted a bedlington lurcher when I was in a position to have my own. And I got a mongrel/lurchery thing, Bosworth, I suspect he had bedlington in him, but I adored him for what he was. I then had a first cross bedlington whippet, and when bosworth died I got a purebred bedlington and thats it........ I have to have a bedlington. Such a character, so intelligent, a fantastic friend, the level of naughtiness thats just endearing, and no destruction. I also have a whippet, and I think i must be drawn to the elegance of their shape and their loving nature. As a pair the bedlington and the whippet work so so well together on all fronts. So I see my life as being a mix of bedlingtons and whippets, one of each is perfect 

Click to expand...

I've always admired the Bedlington but have been put off by being told they are quite hardcore terrorists! is that not the case then?


----------



## Bosworth (11 February 2017)

Definitely not. the softest core terrorist you can imagine. Think hairy whippet, but with more of a cuddle factor. Mines an entire dog, from show stock not working. The working ones tend to be aggressive and hard core. But Ive not met a pedigree one like that, mine rats, and rabbits and is a rough tough type. who scrubs up well and got a second at Crufts. The terrier has definitely not been bred out of them, and they are the calmest of terriers, wont start a fight, but if they are provoked they will fight back and tend to be the ones that win. But see them all at Crufts and the bedlington area is the quietest of all the terriers they are just all snoozing, or being cuddled or chilling, the other terrier areas are as noisy as hell


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 February 2017)

thanks-sounds like you are smitten! hows recall and cat-friendliness? not that I'm in the market for one buts its always good to hear first hand views of a breed that you rarely see.


----------



## Moobli (11 February 2017)

I am very much enjoying hearing everyone's passion for their dogs - no matter the type or breed.


----------



## Amymay (11 February 2017)

Can't say I have a 'bread, although my Daisy is a Bichon. She's hard-core though - loves her walks (in the summer we'll regularly do 6 or 7 miles a day) and is a real fun dog.

I have to day that I'd love a GSD one day. They are simply fantastic dogs.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 February 2017)

Snuffles said:



			Do you think older ladies should stick to small dogs?  Most my age , nearly 70 (god its a shock seeing that written down )seem to have westies or **** zhu types or pugs.  I am a lover of large dogs but do wonder if its more practical to have a littlie next. At least you dont have to break your back heaving them into the car !

ETA Ive been edited!
		
Click to expand...

A lovely walking pal had an aged Labrador and a lightweight plastic step for her to get into the boot. She was 80+. Saying that, the OAP owner of the GSD that attacked big dog the other week can't control it, yet my very frail neighbour has a GSD who walks perfectly, because she's been trained.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (11 February 2017)

Having spent the morning rolling around in the hay being 'attacked' by five Beagles all wanting their tummies scratched at the same time, I am as convinced as ever that I've found my breed!  What a distraction, the horses barely got a look in today!


----------



## Bosworth (11 February 2017)

His recall is good, I can take him anywhere off lead and he never runs off, he hears me, and looks at me then finishes what he was doing and comes over in his own time. But he never really goes out of my vision, he likes to know where I am. As to cats, he loves loves loves them. He so desperately wants another of his own, as they fascinate him, and he was brought up with one as a puppy. I do know people who have house rabbits with their bedlington and no problems at all. Still likes to chase other peoples cats when he sees them in my garden. But would never ever attack one.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 February 2017)

At various times I've focused on many different 'types' of dogs,  from lurchers as a child,  to gundogs,  dogs doing protection work and more latterly to collies because for the last 30 years I farmed sheep.  I don't really have a favourite having enjoyed all of them.  Were the OP to ask if I could only have one dog and it were to live in the house and be my companion,  then probably a lurcher and a bitch at that.

I wouldn't really want a terrier or a hound,  or anything that was bred to be an ornament,  but otherwise I'd be fairly open to suggestions!

Alec.


----------



## LHIS (12 February 2017)

Terriers. We had a scruffy JRT when I was younger, and when I got my own dog in my early twenties I chose a Patterdale.  She's 9 this year and is the best dog, and a typical Terrier.  Big dogs just don't do it for me.


----------



## Peter7917 (14 February 2017)

I love my sight hounds. I should imagine I will always have a whippet or perhaps a greyhound when I'm old. 

I would love another border collie when my elderly girl goes however I don't feel I have the time to give one justice anymore. Mine is old and arthritic now so an hour a day exercise does her just fine but when she was young she would be up and busy all day. I got her when I was just 17 and at college. I only had college two hours a day so we would spend hours on the farm together. I don't think I could commit to the exercise requirements anymore as much as I would love another


----------



## eatmyshorts (15 February 2017)

I've had, & loved, various breeds, & crossbreeds, over the years, but GSP's are "my breed".


----------



## Starzaan (15 February 2017)

Whilst Danes always have been, and always will be, my first love, my next dog will be a Bavarian Mountainhound. Having always had two Danes together, I would love to have one Dane and then something smaller as well. I have met many Bavarian Mountainhounds and I am absolutely smitten. Wonderful dogs, but hard to find in this country sadly.


----------



## leo_04 (18 February 2017)

I'm a Cavvie girl, my husband wanted one 9 years ago and I wasn't convinced but we got a puppy and have been obsessed ever since. Got a new addition last year and just love them-perfect for us and so friendly and loving.  I can easily see how people end up with lots of them! The breed health issues are always a concern, I just hope things improve in the future.


----------



## rowan666 (20 February 2017)

Mastiffs are very much my thing, although I grew up with labs/lab x types I now will never have anything other than  a mastiff type, my previous (and absolute love of my life) was a corso x great dane and my current boy is dogue de Bordeaux x English mastiff, I can't wait to move house to get another, hopefully another corso or a pressa but I don't do puppies so it depends what's up for rehoming when the time comes that would fit in with my family


----------



## Gift Horse (21 February 2017)

I like English Bull Terriers. I've had two, both from the dogs home. The first one was a wonderful dog. It's a few years since he died and I miss him. The current one has been challenging but is coming round. 
We had Rottweilers when I was a child and I like most dogs, but I do have a great affection for an EBT.


----------



## AandK (21 February 2017)

Definitely a lab person. My old boy was a choc lab owned from a pup (lost him at 12.5) and current boy is a black lab, again since a pup and he's now 19 months. To me they are such friendly and trainable characters. There are plenty of other breeds I admire, but I think I will always own labs.


----------



## Wella (21 February 2017)

GSP are my breed of dog. I like all the HPR breeds always have. My daughter has her name down for a Czech Shepherd lovely dogs but a bit too keen for me.


----------

